# Epic video!



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Kg posted this on fb and I've been laughing ever since. Had to share!





[/color]


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*HAHA!! cute. What's wrong with that dog though? LOL why can't it run?*


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

~StangChick~ said:


> *HAHA!! cute. What's wrong with that dog though? LOL why can't it run?*


No clue but its "feckin" cute lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*It is, I agree.*


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I forget whats wrong with it, one of the videos it said what was wrong.. now I gotta look

Yep the original video says it ""Hi Folks

Just so everyone understands, Loca suffers from a mild brain disorder. It is operable but risky and as the vet says she is unaware anything is wrong with her and will live a long and healthy life, we decided not to risk losing her.

She is loved by all, spoilt rotten and closely protected by the other dogs and lives her life to the full despite her difficulty running. All that said she is very funny to watch so we thought we should share with others and hope she brings as much joy to you as she does to us.

Mal""


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

pookie! said:


> I forget whats wrong with it, one of the videos it said what was wrong.. now I gotta look
> 
> Yep the original video says it ""Hi Folks
> 
> ...


Awwwwwww now she's even cuter!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

So cute!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That made me giggle.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I couldn't help but giggle when I saw it. Such a cute little dog


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Hahaha, that's fecking funny!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Awwwwww love that pup  never knew she had an issue just though she ran funny. Love how much her family loves her

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

